# The Great Divide: A Lutheran Evaluation of Reformed Theology by Jordan Cooper



## Marcus417 (Oct 14, 2015)

Read portions of this book on Google Books https://books.google.com/books?id=50mUCgAAQBAJ&pg=PA3&source=gbs_toc_r&cad=3#v=onepage&q&f=false

I think Cooper is fairer than most Lutherans when dealing with the Reformed faith. I feel that Lutherans do not always deal fairly with reformed theology minimizing it to caricature or generalizing our views (Mega Example: We all agree with Uncle Ulrich on the Supper). Also, from personal experience it seems that many lay Lutherans and some Lutheran clergy (specifically LCMS variety) are ignorant or embarrassed of the monergistic confessional stance of the Augusburg Confession and the Formula of Concord and downplay it so I naturally like that Cooper is an unashamed confessional Lutheran when interacting with Reformed thought. 

I would like to read it in full but I thought I would just leave this here since I thought it was interesting.


----------

